# 302 rebuild in Destin / FWB?



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

I have a functional 302 (pix below), looking to get it rebuilt, only changing parts required, mainly for aesthetics.

Any recommendations for Destin or FWB area? Thanks, Jim


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Two of the best around are Pompano Joe and Oceanmaster, but they are in gulf breeze. Not trying to hi-jack your thread just letting you know if you don't mind the drive.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

I just finished servicing a nice Mitchell 300 saltwater reel. I am located in Pace, FL if that is not to far away.

Billy's Rod & Reel Repair, 850.382.3047


----------



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

I am out east of Destin, so I was trying to stay a little closer. Was hoping to find someone to Duracoat it black.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Give Squidder a shout. I think he's more in that direction. I'll do some paint in the winter, God willing, but too busy during the season.


----------



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

Thank you Pompano Joe. How do you get in touch with Squidder?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I can promise you, Mr. Joe is worth the drive!!


----------



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

Jaster, very nice looking reel. Does not sound like he is painting right now.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That is correct, I forgot about that. I need one duracoated as well

And thankyou on the compliment


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Oceanmaster has done a fine job with these.


----------



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

*Great info*

Medic, those look great. Are they duracoated and what is the best way to get in Oceanmaster?


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Just saw this post. Sorry for the late response. 

That's the original finish on these. I shopped around. The one on the right was a display model and had never been fished till after I bought it and had Keith work his magic. 

He's here on the forum, PM him.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*706z*

I can duracoat any color or theme and do any custom work as well. One I just finished.


Rick C


----------



## hookedon (May 28, 2015)

*Squidder Thanks!*

Squidder,

I wanted to post back that the 302 you "remodeled" for me looks and work great years later. 

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*302*

Quite welcome hookedon!


----------

